# Help Plz...Network MAC address keeps changing



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I was trying to set my Gnex to have a static IP. I setup the mac address found in "About Phone>Status" to a static IP (pictured) to a static IP 192.168.1.5

It seems, to my knowledge, that everytime I flash a new ROM I get a new MAC address... Below are the connections. As you can see the first few lines are the same 00:90:4c:... but from there it changes.

I thought MAC addresses for independent of software and were an actual address to the physical device. How can I make it stay as one address?



















p.s. the reason I want it static is to use AirDroid, but I need to open port 8888 to use AirDroid so I need one IP to open that port on.

p.p.s I smudged out the last two lines because I don't know a ton about this stuff, but I don't wanna get hacked







FYI the numbers that are smudged are all different.

*{------------------==================UPDATE================-----------------------}*

According to one poster on this thread....Samsung, Verizon, and possibly Google are aware of the issue. It is listed as a "bug" in VZW system. However to get this fixed we need to make it a more well known issue.

Things you can do:
*Call VZW - 1-800-Verizon* (and tell them you mac address consistently changes withe very reboot, you may have to ask for a higher level of tech support as the first person you talk to likely won't know what a MAC address is.)
*Call or Live Chat Samsung - 1-888-987-HELP or Link*
*Post a Bug Report to Google - Comment on this thread*


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

What I had read was that when you have a device with a MAC address you have to buy a block of addresses for those devices or something. So apparently there is some code that randomizes your MAC address so Google or Samsung didn't have to pay for that block of addresses. I read that somewhere on the internet, so it must be true.

Anyway if you want to assign a static IP, I would just tell the phone to use an IP outside of the range being assigned on the router. If it is assigning all 256 addresses I would change it to assign maybe 50 or so (how many devices do you have that need to be connected at the same time) and then tell the phone to point to 192.168.1.60 (or whatever your IP addresses are outside of the range). That way the router won't assign 192.168.1.60 therefore be static for the phone.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

How do I tell the phone to use a certain IP?

I don't remember having this with my Droid Incredible. Is it possible there is a command in the ROM/Wipe that keeps from wiping Mac address?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just read that devices starting with 00:9C:4C in the MAC address have this issue. Just checked with my phone and with a different beginning had no problems rebooting or changing ROM's and having the same MAC address.


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

On the phone to set up a manual IP there is a pull down when you put in the information for the router.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Just read that devices starting with 00:9C:4C in the MAC address have this issue. Just checked with my phone and with a different beginning had no problems rebooting or changing ROM's and having the same MAC address.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Character Zero said:


> On the phone to set up a manual IP there is a pull down when you put in the information for the router.


So I set my distribution to 104 (FiOS boxes were 101 and 102 for some reason), then I set my Gnex to 105. We will see how it goes after I flash my next ROM.


----------



## papstar (Jun 10, 2011)

Character Zero said:


> What I had read was that when you have a device with a MAC address you have to buy a block of addresses for those devices or something. So apparently there is some code that randomizes your MAC address so Google or Samsung didn't have to pay for that block of addresses. I read that somewhere on the internet, so it must be true.
> 
> Anyway if you want to assign a static IP, I would just tell the phone to use an IP outside of the range being assigned on the router. If it is assigning all 256 addresses I would change it to assign maybe 50 or so (how many devices do you have that need to be connected at the same time) and then tell the phone to point to 192.168.1.60 (or whatever your IP addresses are outside of the range). That way the router won't assign 192.168.1.60 therefore be static for the phone.


He's trying to do it within the router software, not on the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I would like to set it on my router with the MAC address preferably, but my main desire is to have a static IP.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Just realized I have this issue yesterday. My phone wouldn't connect to my 5 GHz or 2.4 GHz. I checked the router and my phone wasn't listed. In the end I checked the phone's MAC and it changed. So basically I have to disable MAC address filtering on my router, which I don't like to do.

I guess I'd have to live with it, but then the phone wouldn't connect to a SSID that's not broadcasting... Lame as well. So, I've turned off filtering, but does anyone have any suggestions on how to keep a MAC address after each reboot?

Running Netgear WNDR3700 with OpenWRT.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

UPDATE: I chatted with Samsung support via their website, and they insisted that the MAC cannot change. I told them I was aware of this, but it is. I took screenies of before/after reboots, and sent it to them. I guess we'll see what they say. Otherwise my phone works great, just odd that a hardware address isn't supposed to change. They did suggest doing a Factory Reset, but I have not done this yet as I need to back up my internal SD before hand, which I'll do this tomorrow. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## JMac4 (Oct 20, 2011)

Check this post.... http://rootzwiki.com...7/page__st__190

Post 194. Doesn't look good :/


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

JMac4 said:


> Check this post.... http://rootzwiki.com...7/page__st__190
> 
> Post 194. Doesn't look good :/


Thanks. I'd been looking for that post.








This page is also interesting: http://code.google.c...detail?id=23330
Apparently Verizon has replaced a phone or two that have this problem.


----------



## Kias (Jan 21, 2012)

That's strange, I have mac filtering setup on my router, been through five different roms on my phone and my mac hasn't changed one bit.

I also have that mystical .10 radio too. Perhaps they've changed something in my phone.

_edit_On further reading I see I have a mac address that starts with 4c.. Guess those aren't having problems. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JMac4 (Oct 20, 2011)

mightybrick said:


> Thanks. I'd been looking for that post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting link.......Thanks for that!


----------



## Mrksbrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Unless cell phones are different, your MAC address should stay the same, they are usually hard encoded into the chipset....thats weird. Never knew it was scientifically possible to have a dynamic MAC address


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the links guys, good information there! I would hope that they get it fixed, as I don't feel like going through the hassle, plus I'm outside the 30 day window.

Working in IT for a living, hardware addresses don't change, so I was shocked to see this. We'll see what's said, I will provide information on that Google bug report page too.

Thanks again!

EDIT: Attached screenies from my phone for before/after reboot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Kias said:


> That's strange, I have mac filtering setup on my router, been through five different roms on my phone and my mac hasn't changed one bit.
> 
> I also have that mystical .10 radio too. Perhaps they've changed something in my phone.
> 
> _edit_On further reading I see I have a mac address that starts with 4c.. Guess those aren't having problems. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What mystical .10 radio are you speaking of? Do you have a different baseband version? If so what is the full version?

I do not have a random MAC issue and have flashed multiple ROMs and kernels. My MAC begins with 2c:44:01, however.

I was also wondering if maybe what appears as the HW Version in the fastboot screen could affect this. Supposedly Google and Samsung say there is only one hardware revision, but some people are seeing HW 9 and some HW 10. I have HW version 9 and no issues with the MAC. I am not sure if there is a correlation, but maybe those that are having the issue can check their HW version?

Power off the phone and press both volume keys and the power button and hold until it vibrates and you will see the fastboot screen. At the bottom there will be the HW Version.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

abqnm said:


> What mystical .10 radio are you speaking of? Do you have a different baseband version? If so what is the full version?
> 
> I do not have a random MAC issue and have flashed multiple ROMs and kernels. My MAC begins with 2c:44:01, however.
> 
> ...


HW Version 9 here. I am contacting Samsung today, since this is in the kernel itself, an update should fix the issue (assuming that Samsung/Google have purchased the necessary block(s) of MAC addresses which is the issue). I am not sending my phone in for repairs since this is a software thing, replacing hardware is no guarantee that this won't happen again, and I'm not doing this twice. We'll see what they say.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> HW Version 9 here. I am contacting Samsung today, since this is in the kernel itself, an update should fix the issue (assuming that Samsung/Google have purchased the necessary block(s) of MAC addresses which is the issue). I am not sending my phone in for repairs since this is a software thing, replacing hardware is no guarantee that this won't happen again, and I'm not doing this twice. We'll see what they say.


What I find strange is that if it is just the kernel, why does it not affect everyone? I was stock for a day, then I unlocked and rooted and ran that for a few days (4.0.1 shipping version, updated to 4.0.2), then went to Winner00's CM9 kang, AOKP and RootzBoat. Never did my MAC change. If it were just the kernel doing it, then everyone should be affected as everyone has the same kernel (unless you have swapped it out, but that is only a percentage of the overall phones sold).


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

abqnm said:


> What I find strange is that if it is just the kernel, why does it not affect everyone? I was stock for a day, then I unlocked and rooted and ran that for a few days (4.0.1 shipping version, updated to 4.0.2), then went to Winner00's CM9 kang, AOKP and RootzBoat. Never did my MAC change. If it were just the kernel doing it, then everyone should be affected as everyone has the same kernel (unless you have swapped it out, but that is only a percentage of the overall phones sold).


My thoughts as well, as I am going off of what faux123 posted in his kernel thread, which was linked above. The strange thing is when off, my wireless reports Unavailable as the MAC. I turn it on (wireless that is) and it shows a MAC (00:90:4c:78:b0:7a), turning off the wireless the MAC reports that same number. At this time it isn't connected to any access point at all. I leave on the wireless, reboot the phone. It is not connected to any WAP right now, and the MAC reports as 00:90:4c:d2:af:d0.

I agree that if it was solely kernel related, everyone would have this issue, but according to the links above it only seems to affect MAC's starting with 00:90:4c, reportedly due to Samsung/Google not purchasing those blocks of MAC's, so randomizing them is a way of getting around that. Whether or not that is true, I'm not sure. I was told by Samsung that this is "normal" to "maintain a quality of signal". I told him no it is not, a hardware address is supposed to NEVER change, and MAC Address filtering is not possible if the MAC changes. He gave me a service ticket to contact their level 2 support later when I am at home. Seeing as how it just happened without being connected to wireless, it's not to maintain a signal level. He even stated his supervisor has this. I don't buy it.

I'm going to contact their level two support later today, and see what they say. VZW Support also told me to contact Samsung in regards to this, which I figured would be the case.

I flashed another kernel for grins, to see what happens.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> My thoughts as well, as I am going off of what faux123 posted in his kernel thread, which was linked above. The strange thing is when off, my wireless reports Unavailable as the MAC. I turn it on (wireless that is) and it shows a MAC (00:90:4c:78:b0:7a), turning off the wireless the MAC reports that same number. At this time it isn't connected to any access point at all. I leave on the wireless, reboot the phone. It is not connected to any WAP right now, and the MAC reports as 00:90:4c:d2:af:d0.
> 
> I agree that if it was solely kernel related, everyone would have this issue, but according to the links above it only seems to affect MAC's starting with 00:90:4c, reportedly due to Samsung/Google not purchasing those blocks of MAC's, so randomizing them is a way of getting around that. Whether or not that is true, I'm not sure. I was told by Samsung that this is "normal" to "maintain a quality of signal". I told him no it is not, a hardware address is supposed to NEVER change, and MAC Address filtering is not possible if the MAC changes. He gave me a service ticket to contact their level 2 support later when I am at home. Seeing as how it just happened without being connected to wireless, it's not to maintain a signal level. He even stated his supervisor has this. I don't buy it.
> 
> ...


I see what you are saying about the code element, but that code doesn't reference any specific block of MAC addresses, so even that doesn't seem to explain why it only affects certain devices. Also in the linked google code page, this comment says that their MAC started out with the same first three octets as mine (2c:44:01) but has since changed to 00:90:4c and is now randomizing. So who knows what in the world is really going on here.

Good luck with Samsung and I hope you report back your results after you speak to them. Good luck!


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

abqnm said:


> I see what you are saying about the code element, but that code doesn't reference any specific block of MAC addresses, so even that doesn't seem to explain why it only affects certain devices. Also in the linked google code page, this comment says that their MAC started out with the same first three octets as mine (2c:44:01) but has since changed to 00:90:4c and is now randomizing. So who knows what in the world is really going on here.
> 
> Good luck with Samsung and I hope you report back your results after you speak to them. Good luck!


Mine started with 2c:44:01 too! Weird...really weird. I know that because when I first got my phone, I wrote it down on a piece of paper. It then changed to 00:90:4c... I'll have to provide this information to them when I talk to their level 2 support.

EDIT: Flashing another kernel had the same effect on the MAC.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

keep us updated...I have resolved my issue to an extent. I am able to keep my internal IP address static by forcing it to a IP outside of my IP Range. ie: IP distribution = 192.168.1.2-104 My phone = 192.168.1.105

Still would like to keep it static with the MAC so a fix would be great!


----------



## Kias (Jan 21, 2012)

This is the mystical version 10. I did update the radio to the leaked version. My wife's phone has 9, still stock and not rooted. Im sure this has nothing to do with the mac address changing though. Both of our phones keep the same mac.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> keep us updated...I have resolved my issue to an extent. I am able to keep my internal IP address static by forcing it to a IP outside of my IP Range. ie: IP distribution = 192.168.1.2-104 My phone = 192.168.1.105
> 
> Still would like to keep it static with the MAC so a fix would be great!


Are you using MAC address filtering on your router? I guess you couldn't now that I think of it, as if it's doing the same thing as mine is, then MAC address filtering wouldn't allow your phone to connect when the MAC changes... Getting ready to call them now. I also have Google Nexus via Twitter telling me to do a factory reset, so we'll see what happens with this today.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Update: Talked to Samsung's Advanced Support Level 2. Definitely agreed MAC should NOT be changing. He grabbed his phone, rebooted it several times, the MAC stayed. He referenced this site and XDA, stating other have had this issue, seems to happen when rooting (?) but that may just be a coincidence. I told him that it is, as this phone is 100% stock 4.0.2. He was going to forward this to his engineers, and then (hopefully) have them forward this issue to their Google contacts. He said Samsung makes the hardware for Google, and Google does its thing when they want to, sometimes not making Samsung aware of an update or anything like that. Galaxy Nexus's Twitter talked to me as well, told me to call Samsung to RMA the phone. We'll see if anything comes of it, meaning if the problem gets pushed up the ladder at all by him. They have my contact info, so if anything comes of it I would imagine I'd get a phone call or email.

The phone works fine for now, and I don't want a refurbished one in its place. I would encourage anyone having this issue, post your info to the Google bug page listed above.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Update Final (for now):

Talked to Verizon about this, as they are unaware of this too. I do not want a replacement phone, and they recommended this as well. The lady I spoke to was very nice, and listened to what was happening. She said that if I wanted to replace it, I could, but if it is indeed software related like she was seeing on Google's Code site (I'm assuming she means the bug report site), that since it has a Medium priority that she cannot guarantee this would be fixed with a replacement. She was going to pass this along to their techs, and liaisons to Samsung that this is a very real issue, not just two or three people.

She said when she Googled this she saw that there were plenty of hits for this issue, I think she even found faux123's post about it actually! But he even said he's seen that posted elsewhere on the interwebs, so who knows....? The GalaxySSupport rep I was speaking with on Twitter also said to contact VZW about a replacement, that if the phone was in good condition a replacement will not be an issue, and to let VZW you spoke to them. I didn't have my Samsung Ticket # handy, but I am happy with my decision of no replacement for right now. I believe it is some sort of software issue, and why it affects certain phones but not others, I don't know.

I would say that to anyone reading this having this issue, contact Samsung, VZW, and post a comment on the Google Bug page listed on page 2 of this thread. If it really makes you mad, contact VZW last, as they are just the middle man, so getting a replacement would be easier if you speak to Samsung first and getting a ticket number will make your life easier.

I hope that Samsung and VZW will pass this along to Google, and share this info. I realize that I may be dreaming though, and nothing will happen. I think if enough people having the issues voice it, there's a greater chance this issue gets looked at and a fix gets issued. If I hear anything further from VZW/Samsung/Google, I will pass this along right away.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Kias said:


> This is the mystical version 10. I did update the radio to the leaked version. My wife's phone has 9, still stock and not rooted. Im sure this has nothing to do with the mac address changing though. Both of our phones keep the same mac.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Mine is I515.09 and my hardware version in the fastboot screen is version 9. There is also version 10, so I am betting that this corresponds to the HW version. Boot your phone to fastboot and the HW version is at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know if there is any actual difference in hw revision. You can fastboot the 4.0.1 bootloader & it will tell you that it is 8 instead of 4.0.3 & 4.0.4 making it 9.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

poontab said:


> I don't know if there is any actual difference in hw revision. You can fastboot the 4.0.1 bootloader & it will tell you that it is 8 instead of 4.0.3 & 4.0.4 making it 9.


Thanks. Had not seen version 8. Then the HW Version likely corresponds to the bootloader version. I updated to 4.0.2 ota and did not update the bootloader. I am wondering if those that are version 10 if they upgraded to the newest bootloader?

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## Kias (Jan 21, 2012)

abqnm said:


> Mine is I515.09 and my hardware version in the fastboot screen is version 9. There is also version 10, so I am betting that this corresponds to the HW version. Boot your phone to fastboot and the HW version is at the bottom of the screen.


Fastboot screen says hw version 10 on mine. Wonder who at Samsung has the changelog for this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

funny, i jumped in the thread so I could figure out how to have my MAC address change on every reboot, and all the people in here are trying to make it stop.

btw, those of you using MAC address filtering, don't, it s pointless. Anyone who knows how to crack your wireless security can easily spoof your MAC in 15 seconds


----------



## Kias (Jan 21, 2012)

Just did a search. This 9 10 thing is all over the place. Some say if you activated your phone in 2011 you get 9. 2012 gets 10. Some say their hw version changed after getting an ota update from 10 to 9. Nobody can figure it out yet.

Sounds like we're going to have to ask the owl who counted the licks it takes to get to the tootsie roll center of a tootsie pop. He'll know.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Kias said:


> Fastboot screen says hw version 10 on mine. Wonder who at Samsung has the changelog for this
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Did you update your bootloader to the version that was for 4.0.3? I left mine at the bootloader it updated to when it installed the 4.0.2 OTA. Then I unlocked after that and I am version 9.


----------



## Kias (Jan 21, 2012)

RaubRaux said:


> funny, i jumped in the thread so I could figure out how to have my MAC address change on every reboot, and all the people in here are trying to make it stop.
> 
> btw, those of you using MAC address filtering, don't, it s pointless. Anyone who knows how to crack your wireless security can easily spoof your MAC in 15 seconds


Never in twenty some years have I seen a mac address change. It is a machine address code, not a software changeable code...

They better spoof it in 15 seconds, cause in twenty seconds they're gonna have the sheriff asking them what they're doing out here! Gotta love having enough property so you don't have to worry about your wifi! Distance, the ultimate wifi security.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kias (Jan 21, 2012)

abqnm said:


> Did you update your bootloader to the version that was for 4.0.3? I left mine at the bootloader it updated to when it installed the 4.0.2 OTA. Then I unlocked after that and I am version 9.


I just got this phone last week. There was no ota update for me, it was already on it. It's been at hw version 10 and it hasn't changed no matter what I've done so far.

My wife got hers a few weeks ago, one of the first things it did was do the ota update. I didn't get a chance to look at her version before that update, but it's sitting at 9 right now. Stock, not rooted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Kias said:


> I just got this phone last week. There was no ota update for me, it was already on it. It's been at hw version 10 and it hasn't changed no matter what I've done so far.
> 
> My wife got hers a few weeks ago, one of the first things it did was do the ota update. I didn't get a chance to look at her version before that update, but it's sitting at 9 right now. Stock, not rooted.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ahhh well who knows then. I just better not start having my MAC change...


----------



## Kias (Jan 21, 2012)

abqnm said:


> Ahhh well who knows then. I just better not start having my MAC change...


Yeah me too. I jumped in here because of the topic. I've never heard or could have imagined a mac address changing like this! Crazy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Ahhh well who knows then. I just better not start having my MAC change...


Post back if you do, as originally I had the same MAC, now it's 00:90, hopefully this gets sorted out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Post back if you do, as originally I had the same MAC, now it's 00:90, hopefully this gets sorted out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Will do.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

OP updated


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> OP updated


Thanks for updating the OP. I called Samsung/VZW about this, and they both had no idea about the issue, so they said they would log the issue for future callers with Wifi issues. I think it's a Google thing, but the more "pressure" those two hear from the end user, the more they have to go with to present to Google to let them know there's a real issue here that needs to be fixed. Thanks again bud!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

What's the deal with my wifi Mac address changing on every reboot? I get a different IP address everytime i log onto a router now & it's getting annoying!

Is anyone else having this problem? I'm on liquid/imo currently.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

brkshr said:


> What's the deal with my wifi Mac address changing on every reboot? I get a different IP address everytime i log onto a router now & it's getting annoying!
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem? I'm on liquid/imo currently.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


a different ip address is understandable if you haven't set up a static one within your router. But if you had, it would probably link it to your Mac address and if your Mac changes then so will your IP. I haven't checked my Mac or IP on reboots, but I can say I'm unable to change my own ip address on the phone. Couldn't that be done on older versions of Android?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## execute.method (Sep 7, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> a different ip address is understandable if you haven't set up a static one within your router. But if you had, it would probably link it to your Mac address and if your Mac changes then so will your IP. I haven't checked my Mac or IP on reboots, but I can say I'm unable to change my own ip address on the phone. Couldn't that be done on older versions of Android?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


1. Long press the network in settings and select modify 
2. Toggle show advanced options
3. Set ip settings to static 
4. Configure your address 
5. ? 
6. Profit

As to the OP, are you sure your mac is changing? Sounds like someone changed the lease time in the router settings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> a different ip address is understandable if you haven't set up a static one within your router. But if you had, it would probably link it to your Mac address and if your Mac changes then so will your IP. I haven't checked my Mac or IP on reboots, but I can say I'm unable to change my own ip address on the phone. Couldn't that be done on older versions of Android?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I forgot about setting a static IP address. It is still possible if you long press the network, modify network, advanced options. I'm not sure this will help me, but I will try as soon as i get in to work.thanks

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

execute.method said:


> 1. Long press the network in settings
> 2. Toggle show advanced options
> 3. Set ip settings to static
> 4. Configure your address
> ...


Definitely changing. I check before & after reboot. Completely different addresses. I'm the owner, so no one is messing with my settings.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## execute.method (Sep 7, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Definitely changing. I check before & after reboot. Completely different addresses. I'm the owner, so no one is messing with my settings.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Looks like a known bug:
http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=23330

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

execute.method said:


> Looks like a known bug:
> http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=23330
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks a lot! I've contacted droidjunk who was working on a kernel fix for this & imoseyon to see if he could incorporate a fix. Here's hoping....

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I've had this issue for a while now, contacted Samsung/VZW about it, so hopefully there's a fix soon.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> I've had this issue for a while now, contacted Samsung/VZW about it, so hopefully there's a fix soon.


It just started for me after roms/kernels updated to the official 4.0.4. Idk why

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Well at least I got the static ip address to work on my phone. So I don't have to enter a different address every time I want to use AirDroid.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Imoseyon fixed it for me  He always comes through when I have kernel related problems.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Imoseyon fixed it for me  He always comes through when I have kernel related problems.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Did he patch his kernel for you, or is it in an update from him or something?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Did he patch his kernel for you, or is it in an update from him or something?


He patched his kernel for me. He said he might put it in the experimental build for now. He said it's kind of an ugly work around, so he needs to make it prettier.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

https://github.com/imoseyon/leanKernel-galaxy-nexus/commit/5018f8cf2c5b6f74f816193fe48565aa0c50cde0


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

samsuck said:


> https://github.com/i...48565aa0c50cde0


Yep, he did that after I emailed him. He said a better patch is now in 3.5.0exp5. Which I just flashed a couple minutes ago. Sounds like Franco is going to be incorporating this as well. I know there are only a few having this problem, but Imo wants his kernel to work perfectly for everyone.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

i know this is an old thread, but for anyone still searching for a fix, follow this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32222083&postcount=8


----------

